
How Facebook Groups Sparked a Crisis in France - gandhium
https://www.getrevue.co/profile/caseynewton/issues/how-facebook-groups-sparked-a-crisis-in-france-148144
======
frabbit
One of the concluding paragraphs undermines the presentation of the article
itself:

"Of course, at this point we lack the evidence that Facebook caused the Yellow
Vests to organize. "

Anyway, everyone knows that it is the Russians that organize all the bad
things.

